# Farbänderung durch Hex Code



## Nati13 (26. Nov 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab hier eine Aufgabe und scheitere gerade kläglich. Hab ihr irgendwelche Tipps und könntet mir bitte helfen? Finde zu dem Thema leider nichts, oder gebe einfach die falschen Suchbegriffe ein?
Hier die Aufgabe: Erstellt eine Webseite mit einem div und einem Formularfeld. In dem Formularfeld kann man eine Farbe in Hexadezimal Code eingeben. Verliert das Formularfeld den Fokus, soll die Schriftfarbe des div auf die eingegebene Farbe wechseln. Davor soll die Eingabe auf Korrektheit geprüft werden (erstes Zeichen ist ein # und sechs Stellen).
Wenn ihr mir da irgendwie helfen könntet. Vielen Dank.
Das wär mein Code soweit:

```
<body>

<form name="form">
    <input type="text" id = "blur" name="farben" onblur="blur1()"> <!-- event -->
</form>
<div id="color">Farbenauswahl - Farbwechsel</div>

<script>

    let c1 = document.querySelector('#blur');
    p = c1.addEventListener('blur', blur1);
    function blur1() {
        if (input.length == 7 && input <1 == #) {
            document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].style.backgroundColor=document.form.farben.value;
        }

    }
</script>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## mihe7 (27. Nov 2019)

Müsste etwa so funktionieren:

```
c1.addEventListener('blur', function(e) {
    let text = e.target.value;
    if (text.matches(/#[0-9a-fA-F]{6}/)) {
        document.querySelector("body").style.backgroundColor=text
    }
});
```


----------



## Nati13 (28. Nov 2019)

vielen Dank


----------

